
The Strange Ratio of Treasure Island - Thevet
http://themapisnot.com/issue-v-adam-tipps-weinstein
======
chrisjshull
Seems like a lot of meaningless verbiage without much substance. Is it meant
to be read as poetry?

~~~
com2kid
That is super hard to understand. I _think_ that maybe the author is saying
the artificially created island is devoid of the type of meanings a true place
has, so that a map is not really needed. Everything on the island,
_everything_ is listed on the map, with no single point going unexplained, no
mysteries to explore, and nothing existing in-between places that you are
going.

A real map helps you explore places, both get lost and find where you are
going, but a map to an artificial place likes a world's fair expo on a man
made island, is useless, because you can't help but be found at all times.
Descriptions of places that are well known and famous (e.g. Yosemite Falls)
are redundant, everyone knows what the place is. A description of "Museum of
Science" does no more good than the name itself does.

But that is just a guess, the author uses a lot of phrases and never explains
the meaning behind them. Which I guess is the exact opposite of the Treasure
Island map. :)

------
Zarkonnen
This is an oddly incoherent article. It fails to mention Borges' "On
Exactitude in Science" or Baudrillard's "Simulacra and Simulation" despite re-
hashing their ideas.

